# What model is this Franchi shotgun?



## famdoc2892 (Sep 7, 2009)

Good morning, folks, I'd like to pick your brains with a teaser!

My father-in-law needs an ID on his Franchi sporting clay gun.  It's at least 19 years old, which puts it outside the current Franchi USA/Benelli/Browning? catalog and serial number records.

It's a break-action 12-Ga. O/U with 30" vent-ribbed barrels marked "S.p.A. LUIGI FRANCHI  BRESCIA  Made in Italy  Field".  Pics are below, feel free to PM me, or fire away with any questions you may have, and thanks!

Wayne


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 7, 2009)

No clue, but that sure is a good looking gun............


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks to me you have a Aristocrat Field. 12ga. 30in barrels. Came in various chokes, vent,rib auto ejectors, boxlock, selective single trigger, checkered pistol grip stock. Mfg. 1960-69. If gun is 95% it's worth about 450.00. Hope this helps. Brescia is a town in Italy. They have been using this marking for 50years.


----------



## asimm85 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep its an Aristocrat Field but its a higher grade or had some extra engraving work done on it.


----------



## famdoc2892 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys!  Out of curiosity, what features clue you in to the model?  Any way to track these serial numbers on a gun of this vintage?

BTW, we don't know that there was any extra engraving on this one, any pics of a "plain" one?

Wayne


----------



## asimm85 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mainly the style of the gun it looks a little bulkier than the newer models.  I would just call franchi they should be able to tell you exactly what it was and if the engraving was factory.  Look it up on google there is a picture of a plain one. i cant remember the website.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 10, 2009)

There should be more proof marks and choke markings further up the barrel.

The proof marks will tell you something about the date it was made.

You should find a number "18.?" which will be the actual bore in millimeters, and then another number less than that, such as "14". That is the choke in millimeters.   

I think that the engraving is factory.  The motifs are pretty standard for Italian guns.

Apparently there are several grades of Aristocrat.  Here is a list describing the features but no photos.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/EveryGun/GunMfgCategoryDetail.aspx?id=732


----------

